# Havanese in CT needs home-thrown from van!



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Can you believe some JERK threw this baby out of a moving van?
Please cross-post!
Contact is: [email protected] (at deepriveranimalrescue.org)
Sweet, happy, 2 yr. old, friendly, not yet spayed. ADORABLE and through it all, she still likes people. 
Fostered in North Haven, CT., and ready for a family who will love and value her.
Email: [email protected] (at deepriveranimalrescue.org) for info on adopting.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't believe some jerk would do that who ever it was should be put in jailuke:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

She is very pretty, looks like all Havanese from the photos. I never can believe what some people will do to dogs and cats...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a horrible thing to do! Yes, I agree, that person should be prosecuted! I sure hope this sweet dog finds a wonderful home with people will give her the love she deserves.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Kathie said:


> What a horrible thing to do! Yes, I agree, that person should be prosecuted! I sure hope this sweet dog finds a wonderful home with people will give her the love she deserves.


NOOOOO Kathie!! LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kim, it's a good thing she's too far away from me! Besides, I think McGee is going to keep me plenty busy for a while!!!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Kim, it's a good thing she's too far away from me! Besides, I think McGee is going to keep me plenty busy for a while!!![/QU I
> 
> I was just kidding. You have a big heart. People are sick to be able to hurt a innocent animal.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sadly, this sweetie's future can only be better for them throwing her out of the van, as horrible as that was. Think of what her life would have been like if they'd kept her.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Let's hope her life gets better from here on out!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would love to throw that arsehole out of a moving van and I would have fun doing it 

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I would love to throw that arsehole out of a moving van and I would have fun doing it
> 
> Kara


Think we should buy Kara a ticket to CT to find this guy! I know she would.


----------

